# how is this even possible?



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi girls

I am so sorry this is a total rant and all about me when I know everyone else has so much going on themselves, but I just can't stop crying every time I stop whatever I am doing and have a second to think!

I had another appointment at the gynea at causeway hospital today (I have been going there nearly 3 yrs now).  So I thought they were bound to refer me to the RFC at last.  The appoint started off well enough, it was a junior dr who I hadn't met before and her english wasn't great.  She said she would like to start me on clomid and do another SA as its been a while.  I asked about getting referal to royal and she said she would do this as well.  So far so good...

Then she looked at my hormone profile results for other the past few years and disappeared off to speak to the consultant.  She also wanted to check if I could take clomid with my endo as I told her the last time I tried to get it I was told I couldn't get it.  I rang flat out for 2 weeks to try to get it and then was told it was too risky.  When she came back she told me that none of the previous blood tests showed I had ovulated.  This going back nearly 3 yrs!!  I felt like she had slapped me across the face!  I started cying and couldn't stop.  

I have always been told hormones were ok and no reason I couldn't get pregnant natuarally! WTF have I been doing for the past 3 years wasting my time? 

By the time I got my thoughts together I asked to speak to consultant but he was gone.  So now I am starting clomid next month 50mg.  I am so mad I can't even explain.  It took me about 2 hours to stop crying and I still feel like it!

I made appointment to see my own GP to see if he can refer me to royal.  I can't bear to go back to causeway.  This isn't first time they have messed up.

Thank you if you managed to read all this. I just had to get off my chest so someone who understands.  DH had been lovely and keeps me going would be lost without him.

Thanks
Boo


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello Boo

I just wanted to sympathise, I remember going to an appointment after having tried for three years and being told that I didn't ovulate and my husband's sperm wouldn't make it anyway, and was actually told I'd been 'wasting my time' I can absolutely empathise with the complete frustration and God, I felt quite silly for all those times I'd thought it had worked. 

not got any advice, just wanted to send you a massive 

Wendy


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi boo, didn't want to read and run.  I sometimes I wonder if the people who actually treat you and read your results if they actually know what they are looking for! I rang the nurse one day at my doctors surgery to get blood results and she told me they were all clear.  It was when I asked for a print out that she said she couldn't find the results and I had to go and get them repeated.  If I hadn't of asked I would have thought they were ok when they weren't 

I have no advise either but also here a big   fornyou


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Boo
So sorry what happened you today i really dont know what to say..   
We had seen Dr Nawaz in Causeway who didnt pick up that i had pcos and said that hubby's swimmers where low.. According to origin he has 61 million!! Is that low??
Fingers crossed your dr will refer you.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Boo

I think this is the most frustrating and difficult thing that I have ever experienced. I sometimes think that some medical professionals treat you like a number rather than an individual. I have spent a lot of time chasing up blood test results, SA results, appointments and it has added additional stress to the whole process. On a positive - the Doctor at the RFU has been amazing. 

I hope you are feeling a little better this evening xx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks girls for all your kind words - I am off to bed to relax my head is splitting. 
I have half a bag of giant chocolate buttons left over from the weekend so going to scoff them.


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hey Boo

Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience with the hospital. Unfortunately I've been through similar for different medical complaints and there's nothing more frustrating. I would go see your GP who should be able to refer you to someone private, this is what we had to do and the initial consultation fee was about £150 (if my memory serves me right). 
Your private consultant can then refer you to the RFC for NHS treatment and they should be able to offer further private treatment also if thats an option for you.
I know it's not always an option for everyone going private, but if it at least gets you on the NHS waiting list then its £150 well spent.

Good luck hun, I hope you get results soon xx


----------

